
3D Metal Printing Tries to Break into the Manufacturing Mainstream - headalgorithm
https://spectrum.ieee.org/at-work/innovation/3d-metal-printing-tries-to-break-into-the-manufacturing-mainstream
======
DigiMortal
I'm trying to learn more about this industry and the growing applications that
will evolve over the next several decades. It's awesome stuff.

Thanks for sharing!!

